# reality of pigeon pals



## Alohaparenting (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello, I am new here, I am researching if getting pigeons is right for our family. 
We are in the suburbs, and have a nice big yard. The yard is shared with kids, my bird reliable dogs, chickens, and ducks. 
My experience with chickens and ducks went like this so far
I want ducks,I will get muscovies because they are silent, don't fly and will make good eating.
I never ever killed a single one of my ducks and knew I never would in just 2hours of owning them. They lived years in my yard without a loss. 
I got chickens. The chickens make noise. Raccoons came,I lost a lot of birds as I worked hard to modify and modify their outdoor coop to be raccoon safe. 
knock on wood
we have a fort knox now and my chickens and ducks enjoy the yard during the day with the kids, me and our dogs- and are safe locked up at night. 
Now when I was younger I had a pair of pet pigeons they lived in a large parrot like cage in the house and were out in the house a lot of the time- they were wonderful pets. I would like to get pigeons again, but bless my husband's heart, he is not really all for the ducks and chickens, but as long as they stay outside, he is fine. No birds in the house is his rule.
So, I am looking for a pair of pigeons for outside- my hubby will happily build me whatever I need to house the birds in- he has seen me a bawling mess when raccoons took my chickens, he will build whatever I need built( just as long as it is outside and does not involve a blue tarp and zip tyes)
BUT 
from what I am reading- it kind of sounds like pigeons outside is a set up for bawling me again - but this time with hawks ? 
We have not had a hawk issue here with my mini banties chooks or chicks- I do have good dogs and vigilant drake ducks- but I know how fast owls and hawks are- and even if I was there- there is not anything I could do in time I am imagining
is there a way to safely keep pigeons outside? Do hawks hunt at all times, so no matter what I do- they are likely to be lost? 
I am looking at breeds, and was looking for nice calm tame birds- but it seems like those are they ones with lesser flying ability as well
and like I said, my ducks do not draw preditars in- my chickens do- but I do worry that the pigeions will fly out- and then all the local critters will follow them home, and find that ducks and chickens are a much easier meal than pidgies

anyway
reality check for me please
can I house pigeons outside - at what preditar risk? Will they just come home to roost at night like my chickens and ducks do, and I lock them in till morning? 
are there any breeds that don't tend to wonder as far as others? Where do they fly to when they fly off in the morning? Just away? Do they do some lap? I am looking for sites that deal with pigeon behavior - any suggestions?

Thank you for your patience with me, I will keep my research going, and appreciate candid honest answers. If it means that maybe I shoudl not have the kids name the birds and I should ask myself if I want them in a cage or not- I would like to hear that feedback now. But, if the articles I am finding are not the rule, but more like raccoons where it could be a problem, but can be managed- I want to know what I can do
Thanks again!


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

With hawks/owls it depends where you live. I've kept my pigeons free-flying outside for 10+ years without any issues. Yes there are hawks and owls living here, but they are always being chased by the crows. The other day a hawk flew right by my pigeons as it was too busy being chased by the crows. The owls live on the trees surrounding my house but they only seem active at night so I lock up the loft every night. 

The worst are other pigeons flying around as many of my unmated pigeons follow them home and never come back. Sometimes it's the other way around and I find myself with extra pigeons outta nowhere.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

A nice bird to keep is an Indian or american fantail. They must never fly free however, as they are not good flyers. Mine are very much like house cats except they live outside in a nice big loft and aviary. They tame very easily and are beautiful. Mine have also been the best parents of all my birds. Good luck!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with doveone52 - Fantails were my first thought too, Indian or American. But she's right, they should not be let out to free fly. They can be kept in an aviary with shelter, similar to a large rabbit hutch style. Their beautiful, friendly, amusing and fun to watch. Just remember that you need to use 1/4 or 1/2 inch wire mesh for their enclosure so rats, mice and other predators can't get to them.


----------

